# Diabetic Christmas Hampers



## zuludog (Nov 11, 2018)

I was Surfing t'Net for Christmas Hampers, to send to relations, when I wondered - 'Are there any hampers for diabetics?'
Well, yes there are, and I've found a couple of suppliers

I live on my own, and although I visit friends & family over Christmas, including Christmas Day, that still leaves me with several days of the holiday period to occupy & feed myself.
So I'd thought of getting a diabetic hamper, by way of a treat for myself

Yes, I know that they  can be overpriced, and I could find enough goodies by having a trawl through a couple of big supermarkets and Marks & Spencer, but a hamper means I don't have to think too much, and they include things I haven't heard of.

I also know that 'diabetic foods' are not necessarily that good for us, or taste that wonderful, but this would be a once a year event - I don't intend living off the stuff, or pigging it all on one day 
So I might just try it. Here are the suppliers - 

www.diabetichampers.co.uk
www.britishhamper.com


----------



## zuludog (Nov 11, 2018)

Hmmmm.... I've had second thoughts already

A closer look at the contents list for these hampers shows that they usually include olives and/or mustard, neither of which I can stand, and other things I'm not keen on
That makes the cost of things that I do like rather expensive, as if they weren't high enough already. For example, one supplier is offering oatcakes at £2-45 per packet, yet I can buy them almost anywhere for about £1

I have a car and a bus pass, and within the scope of a short walk/ride/drive from me there are - 

LIDL; Marks & Spencer; ASDA; Sainsbury; Tesco; Iceland; Farm Foods 
Several bargain & discount stores
Boots, and Thorntons, both of which offer diabetic goodies
A good Asian/ex Pakistani greengrocers which has more spices, dates, etc. than I would know what to do with

So I think I'll have a browse round those after all
I've also found a couple of online delicatessens; just Search Google


----------



## Ljc (Nov 11, 2018)

I thought they were over priced too. .
Why not have a look round the supermarkets etc online to see what you would like , you can also check nutritional details


----------



## Amigo (Nov 11, 2018)

You can create your own diabetic hampers from this range but I suspect I could source these products for a much reduced price. However, it’s a hassle and would involved then creating a hamper (which auto correct changed to hamster but I wouldn’t recommend eating those!) 

I was looking at the Hotel Chocolat range in this regard at the low sugar selection of goodies. Anyone tried this chocolate? Problem is I don’t really care for high cocoa content dark chocolate.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 12, 2018)

Not sure if this is helpful but I’ve been making one thing each week towards Christmas and freezing. Christmas pudding, biscuits, lemon curd, Yule log. They’ll be ready for me to take out as I need them. I do think some so called diabetic friendly foods are actually not that suitable.

Lidl now sell fruit only Jam and 95% chocolate which is rather good. @Amigo - Hotel Chocolat chocolates are lower carb and delicious


----------



## TWs (Nov 13, 2018)

If you are low carb and don't like the 85% dark chocolate just melt it slowly/carefully and stir in some double cream then spread out to reset.


----------

